# Saxon vom tal der Schatten



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think I posted these before, but couldn't find it- he just turned 8 yrs old in Sept- these were taken a couple of months before that-


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Gorgeous! He looks much younger than 8 yrs old. I actually later found your old post of him. They do look alike , him and Safir ....especially that face!


----------

